#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailand, Asia & the rest of the World Questions & Answers Forum >  >  Recommendations?

## PAG

A buddy and his wife will be visiting with me for a month December/January.   This will be the 8th consecutive year they've done so.

We are planning a couple of 4 night trips away, with the wives heading to Chiang Mai and Pai.   My buddy and me will be heading to Penang by car, with an overnight stop in Hat Yai/Songkhla in both directions.   We'll be going on separate dates due to our having a menagerie of animals at home, which means somebody has to be there to take care of them.

Accommodation in Penang I've already booked (2 nights in a couple of suites at the Seven Terraces, Georgetown).

What I'm looking for is recommendations for nocturnal recreation (not mongering) in Georgetown, and somewhere to stay in Hat Yai/Songkhla with again options for evenings.

Ideas, experiences?

----------


## Dillinger

Nocturnal recreation in Penang-

Batu Ferringhi-
Hard Rock Hotel has some good live music past Ferringhi.

Bora Bora has loud music on the beach up there too. 

Both of the above are great for sunsets whilst holding each others penises

Rasa Sayang is even prettier for sunset and has a 9 hole golf course.

Tree Monkey is great for Thai food and views

Georgetown

Slippery Senoritas and MOIS are the 2 main clubs on upper Penang road. 

Pink Lady is full of Thai brass who will try and rinse you.Avoid

Olive was probably my fave place to go around there for loud music and has fantastic samosas.

Soho is like a Brit pub on Penang road. Theres a few ugly Viet freelancers in there. Loud music.

Chulia Street is the place to head down if you wanna drink o with backpackers. You can hire a vespa there which is a great way to get around the island with the wingman braking hard down the hills  :Wink: 

The cheapest place to drink on the island is outside the 2 liquor stores on the corner of jalan Muda where it meets Jalan Stewart. All the booze is smuggled there from Langkawi. Its only about 20 baht a can of beer. You'll see loads of backpackers and old alcy Indians sitting there so its good to buy a crate for your stay.

Gurney Drive
Mr Potts- cheap local institution to drink and eat.

Gurney Plaza
Eurodeli do 3 pints for 50 ringgit and have live bands.. theres a treehouse bar opposite the McDonalds there too that do the same but with smaller glasses.
Theres also a nightclub in the G hotel there.

Gurney Paragon
For watching the water fountain and eating mainly American shit
Brussels Bar has cider, buy one one free
Morganfields have promotions too.

Jalan McAllister
McAllister Mansion is a nice upmarket joint with great food and large wine selection to frottage a date

Thats all i can think of for now, apart from the big phallic symbol that is Komtar :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

That's a proper review :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

I havent even started :Smile: 






> What I'm looking for is recommendations for nocturnal recreation (not mongering)

----------


## aging one

But but but, didnt you live in Malaysia for awhile?  I remember your Langkawi thread being so well done with so many tips, from bike and car rental to which bungalows on which beach.. This was a family one but even so night spots and bars were covered...  More about Georgetown please mate.  PAG's friends are gonna "have it made in the shade" :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Just looked where PAG's staying.A stones throw from the cheap liquor store. :Smile: 



A bit steep aint it? You could stay at Shangri La's Rasa Sayang for that dough

----------


## Dillinger

> This was a family one but even so night spots and bars were covered


I do like the odd beer :Smile:

----------


## PAG

^^
Actually got it for just over 5,000 baht/night, which for a 100m2 suite a few days before Christmas I think reasonable.   Not a fan of large hotels, and this has only 17 rooms.   We're only there for 2 nights, and it seems to be central.

Cheers for the other suggestions, food and drink are going to be the priority whilst there.   Essentially 2 old buddies on the piss for a few days without the admonishing 'glares' of our spouses.

----------


## Dillinger

Kapitan isnt far from you. My favourite Indian place there.

Straits Quay is worth a trip. A great view of the marina sat out the back terrace of the Irish bar there(Healy Macs) they have live music and all the sports too

----------


## PAG

> Kapitan isnt far from you. My favourite Indian place there.
> 
> Straits Quay is worth a trip. A great view of the marina sat out the back terrace of the Irish bar there(Healy Macs) they have live music and all the sports too


Sounds good.   There will now be 3 of us, my Swedish/Australian buddy here in Phuket will be joining  the twats on tour.

----------


## Dillinger

Dont do the parasailing there. If you go the Rasa Sayang for a few beers the bartenders will  point out the big tree near you where some screaming Indian guy got caught up in for an hour :Smile: 

If youre into gambling with the Chinese theres a gambling boat that goes out at night times a couple of times a week and re docks in the morning. its legal to bet offshore although you can bet on the horses at the racecourse there which was a good day out.

If your mate from Phuket is a bit more of a deviant than you pair, point him in the direction of Gurney Hotel :Smile:  Theres another Kapitans around the corner from there too.



As for Songkla and Hat Yai, Dirk Diggler will be your man. He has a pie shop there too. Better than Loy Toys apparently :Smile:

----------


## Bogon

> As for Songkla and Hat Yai, Dirk Diggler will be your man. He has a pie shop there too. Better than Loy Toys apparently


Heathen!  :Smile: 

Does he do anything for charity?

----------


## Cheriwalsh7

> Nocturnal recreation in Penang-
> 
> Batu Ferringhi-
> Hard Rock Hotel has some good live music past Ferringhi.
> 
> Bora Bora has loud music on the beach up there too. 
> 
> Both of the above are great for sunsets whilst holding each others penises
> 
> ...


Thanks for this.. Would be a great for me as well.

----------

